# How do you like your potatoes?



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

I mostly like them boiled with butter and salt on them.  I won't turn down the great mashed potatoes my sis n law makes!  I also love hash browns and baked potatoes with all the works (butter, chives, sour cream).


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2016)

I like hash browns probably the best or roasted red potatoes with garlic and rosemary. For the sake of my health, I seldom eat a white potato anymore favoring their sweet cousins the yam.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

I always buy the red potatoes chic.  They are good roasted, too.  I love yams!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

Me and my daughter have discovered a bunch of ways to snap up baked potatoes. All kinds of veggies and cheese. But very good...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

Sounds real yummy Fur.  I like broccoli and cheese on a baked potato among other things.


----------



## oldman (Jun 6, 2016)

I try to avoid anything white, like; potatoes, rice, bread, pasta, etc. Occasionally, I will order a baked potato in the restaurant. French fries are always out of the question.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

oldman said:


> I try to avoid anything white, like; potatoes, rice, bread, pasta, etc. Occasionally, I will order a baked potato in the restaurant. French fries are always out of the question.


You must be in real good shape then oldman.  My brother avoids all things white, too, and his weight has gone down.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 6, 2016)

I like potatoes in all forms, but don't make them very often.  Most recently I roasted them with some olive oil and herbs on the grill.  I make a mean scalloped potato casserole (and throw in ham to boot), but that's something I only do about once a year.  Recently made twice baked potatoes that came out great.  My favorite way of eating them is probably as french fries, but they're a rarity these days.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2016)

Truth is my favorite is thin sliced and fried in bacon grease.  :eewwk: 

But I don't let myself eat them like that but once in a blue moon.  Fortunately it's a lot of work to make them that way.  Too lazy to make them.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 6, 2016)

In ma mouth then in ma belly.  :drool1:   I think the only way I don't much care for them is scalloped.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 6, 2016)

Love potatoes but rarely eat them -- in wintertime its baked. Summertime, on rare occasion its potato salad.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 6, 2016)

Just about any way - roast (in goose fat), boiled, creamed and of course french fries  (chips in the UK).  We have 3 varities growing in the garden, but we buy very good ones grown locally.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> In ma mouth then in ma belly.  :drool1:   I think the only way I don't much care for them is scalloped.



I make them with a delicious sauce (milk, flour, butter, sharp cheddar, mustard, other seasonings) and then coat the top with buttered crumbs.  They are so good, but so calorie laden I can only make them on rare occasions.  Takes me some time to prepare them.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Bob, next time you make them, Pleeeez torture us with pics!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Bob, next time you make them, Pleeeez torture us with pics!



You got it.  I'm sure I have an old picture somewhere, but will document the process in all its calorie-laden decadence.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

I believe in decendance!


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I believe in decendance!


Ham or no ham?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2016)

Ham please!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

All of your potato dishes sound real yummy.  My mom used to make scalloped potatoes and were they ever good!!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 6, 2016)

1. Mashed, with ground-beef gravy.
2. Mashed with just butter
3. French fries dipped in ketchup or mustard. 
4. Baked with butter.

I hardly ever eat any of those, though, because it's just empty calories.  If I'm gonna eat white starches I'd rather have rice or some kind of bread -- try not to eat too much of that either.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jun 6, 2016)

Any form that has the word potato included.    I'm not racist, red, golden, sweet, purple, any of them.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 6, 2016)

I wish I knew the recipe...it was from the Amish country and my Mom made it for dinner...basically new potatoes. fresh peas, and milk, butter, salt and pepper...anyone know what it was?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 6, 2016)

Fur, my mother made a similar thing when I was young, and I don't have a recipe, either.  Haven't thought about it in years, but it was very good.  Don't even know what it was called.  She also used to make creamed new potatoes and that was very good, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is nutritional information on potatoes:

[h=2]Are Potatoes Healthy and Good for you?[/h]Yes, potatoes are healthy, good for you and full of delicious nutrition.  Health benefits of potato cannot be denied. The protein in potatoes is approximately 3 grams per potato with zero cholesterol. Here are some great nutrition and health facts about potatoes.
*POTASSIUM*
*Potatoes are a good source of potassium…more potassium than a banana.*
*Looking for potassium rich foods?* One medium potato with skin provides 620 milligrams or 18% of the recommended daily value (DV) of potassium per serving and is _*considered one of the best foods with potassium*_. Potatoes rank highest for foods with potassium and are among the top 20 most frequently consumed raw vegetables and fruits. Potassium is a mineral that is part of every body cell. It helps regulate fluids and mineral balance in and out of cells and in doing so, helps maintain normal blood pressure. Potassium is also vital for transmitting nerve impulses or signals, and in helping muscles contract.
Potassium is a powerful dietary factor that may help lower blood pressure. Unfortunately, few Americans are getting the recommended 4700 milligrams per day of potassium they need. (Potatoes make it easier!)
*VITAMIN C*
*Potatoes are an excellent source of vitamin C (45% of the DV), which is more vitamin C than one medium tomato (40% DV) or sweet potato (30% DV). *
Vitamin C is a water-soluble vitamin that acts as an antioxidant stabilizing free radicals, thus helping prevent cellular damage. It aids in collagen production; assists with iron absorption; and helps heal wounds and keep your gums healthy. Vitamin C may help support the body’s immune system.
*FIBER*
_*One medium potato with the skin contributes 2 grams of fiber or 8% of the daily value per serving.* _
Dietary fiber is a complex carbohydrate and is the part of the plant material that cannot be digested and absorbed in the bloodstream.  Soluble fiber may help with weight loss as it makes you feel full longer, and research has shown it also may help lower blood cholesterol.
*B6*
*Potatoes are a good source of vitamin B6 with one medium potato providing 10% of the recommended daily value.*
Vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin that plays important roles in carbohydrate and protein metabolism. It helps the body make nonessential amino acids needed to make various body proteins; it is a cofactor for several co-enzymes involved in energy metabolism; and is required for the synthesis of hemoglobin – an essential component of red blood cells.
*IRON*
_*One medium potato provides 6% of the recommended daily value of iron.*_
Iron is a major component of hemoglobin that carries oxygen to all parts of the body. Iron also has a critical role within cells assisting in oxygen utilization, enzymatic systems, especially for neural development, and overall cell function everywhere in the body. Thus, iron deficiency affects all body functions, not only through anemia, which appears late in the process of tissue iron deficits.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 7, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I believe in decendance!



What is decendance?  I never saw that word before.


----------



## Lynk (Jun 7, 2016)

Fureverywhere, I believe recipe is creamed peas and potatoes.  You can probably Google it and find it on allrecipes or other recipe sites.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Baked potatoes with plenty of butter.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 22, 2016)

We usually buy Yukon Gold potatoes.  We slice them and saute them in olive oil with some seasonings.  They're browned on the outside and tender on the inside.  We just had some tonight with oven grilled Norwiegan Salmon fillet.  Also like them just boiled and cut up with some butter, Smart Balance Spread or light olive oil and seasoning (chives/parsley).  Always loved mashed with lots of butter and even used heavy cream sometimes on holidays, but trying to eat healthier now (more or less).


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2016)

Baked, then cut lengthwise, filling scooped out. Mash, add cooked broccoli, salt, pepper, butter, grated sharp cheese, green onion. Fill potato halves, cover with more grated cheese. Put on cookie sheet in 350 oven for 10-15 min until hot. Mmmmmm.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 22, 2016)

One picture is worth 1k words...






> *Ingredients*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 22, 2016)

Mmmmmm. Tn.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 22, 2016)

OMG.  That sounds heavenly!!


----------

